# NTP client + systemd:  net-misc/ntpclient required? [SOLVED]

## mounty1

With a Gentoo desktop system built with systemd, one can

```
timedatectl set-ntp true
```

.  Is there then any need to emerge and configure net-misc/ntpclient?  It seems not, as systemd has the client built-in.

----------

## jburns

net-misc/ntpclient does not provide systemd support files.  net-misc/ntp provides the files that systemd needs.  Use  net-misc/ntp instead of net-misc/ntpclient.

timedatectl set-ntp provides the ability to enable/disable ntp if ntp is available.

----------

## mounty1

net-misc/ntp is definitely not installed on my machines but they are synchronised to my server.  Are you sure?  It may be that systemd's NTP picks up via 224.0.0.0 but I thought my server configuration excluded that.

----------

## jburns

There is a systemd-timesyncd.service that provides the NTP fuction.  I think that  systemd-timedated.service provides the ntpdate function.  It looks like systemd has ntp builtin.

The timedatectl will show the status of the clock.

----------

## mounty1

The systemd timesync is described at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd-timesyncd.

----------

## mounty1

Regrettably, my investigation indicates that systemd's built-in NTP client simply does not work.  Either that, or it is ignoring its configuration at /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf.

----------

## mounty1

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=533262

----------

